# Whats the best way to ship just 3 large boxes?



## PaulaLou (Dec 29, 2010)

Can anyone help? We're moving to Perth on Easter Sunday and are not actually taking any of our furniture etc....for what itll cost to take itll be easier to buy new....everything is old now 
Anyway...we've got a lot of photos and personal things (plus lots of shoes ;-) heehe) that Id really like to take.
We were just gunna get rid of a lot of stuff, take what we can in our cases then have friends send the odd box of stuff over as and when but its stressing me out cos theres more than I realised! lol
Soooo anyway, theres 3 reasonble size boxes...thats all....whats the best way to ship them? Can I hire just part of a crate from a shipping company? 

TIA

Paula x


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

This is one company I have had a quote from, they are very good: Welcome to CED Import Export Agents 
Another company I have had a good quote form is: 
John Halliday EVL International Ltd Unit 6, Lakeside Industrial Estate Colnbrook SL3 0ED [email protected] Tel: +44 (0) 1753 561494 Fax: +44 (0)1753 680018 EVL 

Hope this helps

Vikky


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

try Shipping - TNT Magazine


----------



## PaulaLou (Dec 29, 2010)

Thankyou so much  Have emailed for quotes 
Paula xx


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You could also mail it to yourself in AU (or have someone do it). All depends on weight.


----------

